# Lemon Mousse Squares...Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Jun 21, 2002)

Lemon Mousse Squares
Makes 9 servings.

1 cup graham cracker crumbs
2 tablespoons reduced fat margarine, melted
1 packet sugar substitute, 2 teaspoons equivalent
1/3 cup cold water
1 packet unflavored gelatin
2 eggs well beaten
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoon grated lemon peel
2 cups fat free whipped topping
1 container lemon flavored non fat yogurt with aspartame sweetener.

1. Spray 9 inch square baking pan with non stick spray. Stir 
togethercrumbs, margarine and sugar substitute in small bowl. Press 
into bottom with fork.Set aside.

2. Combine cold water and gelatin in small microwavable bowl . let 
stand for 2 minutes. Microwave at high 40 seconds to dissolve 
gelatin. Set aside.

3. Combine eggs, lemon juice, sugar, and lemon peel in top of double 
boiler. Cook stirring constantly, over boiling water, about 4 minutes 
or untilthickened. Remove from heat , stir in gelatin mixture. 
Refrigerate about 25 minutes.

4. gently combine lemon gelatin mixture and lemon yogurt. Pour into 
prepared crust. Refrigerate 1 hour or until firm.  

Calories.....154
total fat......5 g
carb. .......24g
fibre.........1 g


----------

